# حفر البئر النفطي ومعداد رأس البئر



## اركان دينو (30 أغسطس 2008)

نرجو الاستفادة


----------



## قنص بركة (30 أغسطس 2008)

*لالالالالالا*

:70:انت محاسب


----------



## سعيذيو (6 سبتمبر 2008)

merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrci


----------



## ويلو 2006 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hendi (10 مارس 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (30 أكتوبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## بشير احمد البشير (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الــحــنــيــن (1 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشت الايادي ومشكور ماقصرت ننتظر منك المزيد بصراحه هذه المواضيع تهمني لانها من اختصاصي , شكرا مره اخرى


----------



## asal_80_77 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

thenkyou man


----------



## المهندس اسامه (24 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد الزيرجاوي (24 أبريل 2012)

ليش هو الرابط وين


----------



## مهندسة نفط (26 أبريل 2012)

تسلم وعاشت الايادي...


----------



## eliker bahij (6 مايو 2012)

Thankssssssssssss for sharing .:13:


----------



## ecc1010 (5 يوليو 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...انواعها-الضاغطات-بانواعها/page6#ixzz1zmDoG7Gr

*جزاك الله خيرا والمسلمين أجمعين وإيانا
اللهم إغفر لى ولوالدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين*​
​


----------



## nowrasmajid (8 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جدا


----------



## AhmedAlmasre (25 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## samirgeo (16 ديسمبر 2013)

How to download.


----------



## NOC_engineer (16 ديسمبر 2013)

اين الملف .. لطفاً


----------



## محمد الاكرم (16 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام
اين الملف المشكور....


----------

